# I.H.S. Breeders meetings 2013 (Dates)



## Richard B (Jun 11, 2009)

*Table bookings are now been taken for all our meetings at Doncaster Racecourse, the dates are 23rd June, 22nd September and 3rd November, for booking forms or more information please email [email protected] or ring me on 01274 548342*


----------

